# How To Get 2200+ Marks In SAT 2!



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

I wanted to ask how do I prepare for my SATs & from which books? Any specific academy? I really want to get a nice score to secure my admission! Thanks in advance!


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

I've never heard of an academy teaching SAT 2 course, but i dont know, there might be one in Karachi
Its not that hard and you can study for it on your own, I used the Kaplan books for the SATs, they give you small mnemonics to help you study which i found really helpful, and they have a lot of practice questions and full length exams. I got 740 in chem, 650 in bio, and 670 in physics, so looking back, id say get Kaplan for Chemistry and Bio, but study from Barrons for Physics. Physics is really easy, you just need to practice a lot since the questions are tricky
The Kaplan books also have helpful tactics on how to deal with time management in the exam, and how to ensure you have enough time for all the questions

I gave all 3 subject tests in one day with 2 weeks of prep, so i think ideally, give them seperately if you have time, and study hard for bio, SAT Bio is lengthy and kinda hard


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I recently gave SAT 2. Literally the entire biology section was EXACTLY like Barrons. I scored 740 with a months prep. Barrons is really good but I suggest do a lot of practise tests from the official SAT prep books because those tests are accurate. Also, do barrons say all practise tests. Physics I found was so so tricky and tough I was crying. Barrons is really hard to understand so I suggest you buy the SAT official book or Princeton. and use sparksnotes with it. They helped me a lot. And chemistry was a lot like A levels. So do it from barrons. Barron is the besst. Also do their online tests. Best of luck :')


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks guys! What was your score nayab?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I had 2110. But didn't get into CMH. By just 0.75 percent. There were 16 kids ahead of me ensive:ensive: so I'm going to improve my score too iA. PHYSICS actually sucked for me :grimacing:


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

So you wont join any academy? Plus any tips and tricks regarding paper solving will be appreciated!


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Ummm for SAT 2 I think self study and concepts and tips help. Idk any academies but I suggest do SAT from their original books and study alot yourself at home. As for tips and tricks practise alottt. Practise timing in chem. There are alot of balancing and moles questions. It needs quick thinking. For Bio tests are most closely like Barrons practise tests so do as many as you can. And for physics study the book you understand.. Don't cram anything. Physics was like A levels p1. Weird and tricky, I wont call it easy at all. All my friends have 2100 something because of physics so practise it the most. Best of luck to you. When will you appear?


----------



## Newbie09 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey can you both guide me about SAT1 aswell


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I have taken French, Bio and Maths2, still need to take Chemistry. Scored 700+ but taking Maths2 again. I will not be taking Physics. Generally speaking if you are a good A/O level student, it will not be very difficult for you. I have listed below a link from book review from College Confidential, which I have found to be very close to the real deal. Only the first post is relevant, the rest is too many opinions and vague.
List of the Best SAT Subject Test Prep Books - College Confidential

SAT1 is absolutely and totally different kind of test than SAT2. If you are going to be taking SAT1, the biggest decision you will have to make is whether you want to take old SAT or new SAT (starting from March 2016). So you can say Jan 2016 is your last shot if not already registered for this December. You can also take old and new and see which one you do better at 
You can go to the collegeboard web site and read the differences as there are quite a few to list, and make up your mind. I prefer the new SAT due to no more awkward Vocabulary, a writing section that most colleges don't weigh and negative marking. Due to that I opted to take ACT (only accepted at US Universities).


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

escalations said:


> I have taken French, Bio and Maths2, still need to take Chemistry. Scored 700+ but taking Maths2 again. I will not be taking Physics. Generally speaking if you are a good A/O level student, it will not be very difficult for you. I have listed below a link from book review from College Confidential, which I have found to be very close to the real deal. Only the first post is relevant, the rest is too many opinions and vague.
> List of the Best SAT Subject Test Prep Books - College Confidential
> 
> SAT1 is absolutely and totally different kind of test than SAT2. If you are going to be taking SAT1, the biggest decision you will have to make is whether you want to take old SAT or new SAT (starting from March 2016). So you can say Jan 2016 is your last shot if not already registered for this December. You can also take old and new and see which one you do better at
> You can go to the collegeboard web site and read the differences as there are quite a few to list, and make up your mind. I prefer the new SAT due to no more awkward Vocabulary, a writing section that most colleges don't weigh and negative marking. Due to that I opted to take ACT (only accepted at US Universities).


I wanted to ask whether opting Maths instead of Physics would be a good idea? and being a fsc premedical student should I go for it?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

I scored an overall of 2350 when i took SAT 2. I studied from Kaplans (although it doesn't matter which book you learn from). Barron's is also really good. To go over the syllabus took two weeks and i spent a week on sample papers.
What I learned from doing the SAT tests is that it doesn't matter how many times you go over the material if you don't do sample papers you wont be successful. This also has the advantage that many many SAT questions are repeated so doing many past papers/ sample papers is the best way to go.

Also when doing the exam start with the paper you are most worried about. This helps because if you don't manage to complete it you can go back to it if you finish latter papers early (don't let then see you doing this its not really allowed). Also remember to take some drinks and snacks with you to eat during the breaks.



maham asghar said:


> I wanted to ask whether opting Maths instead of Physics would be a good idea? and being a fsc premedical student should I go for it?


As to weather to take maths or physics is something only you can decide depending on which your more comfortable with.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

hey can anyone tell me where i can get as many past papers or sample papers from?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

samar khan said:


> hey can anyone tell me where i can get as many past papers or sample papers from?


google cracksat . However this will have limited benefit.
The official SAT2 tests you will find are the same as in Official SAT2 book. The SAT1 is going to change after January, 2016. You can find other practice tests from PR, Barrons etc.


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

Would you guys suggest any academy?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

maham asghar said:


> Would you guys suggest any academy?


I don't think so academy is enough to get 2200+ marks ! This is all about your concentration and studies.Practice all tests and all mcqs of Barron's and if you have time then do practice Kaplan mcqs and most importantly sample papers as well .Because for the best preparation you have to clear your concepts thouroughly of the given mcqs. That is what all matters !
Honestly, in my opinion academy is just a waste of time and hectic routine . You should make your proper schedule and does your work accordingly.In this way you would find a lot of time for study with full concentration .Anyways, if you still want to join academy and you don't think that I can study my best without an academy then I would suggest to join KIPS


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> I don't think so academy is enough to get 2200+ marks ! This is all about your concentration and studies.Practice all tests and all mcqs of Barron's and if you have time then do practice Kaplan mcqs and most importantly sample papers as well .Because for the best preparation you have to clear your concepts thouroughly of the given mcqs. That is what all matters !
> Honestly, in my opinion academy is just a waste of time and hectic routine . You should make your proper schedule and does your work accordingly.In this way you would find a lot of time for study with full concentration .Anyways, if you still want to join academy and you don't think that I can study my best without an academy then I would suggest to join KIPS


Thank you so much for your advice! Have you given the SATs?


----------



## EbtesamAli (Dec 6, 2015)

I recently gave the SAT for CMH. My overall score was of 2300 (Biology 790 Chemistry 780 and Physics 730).
I would suggest the Barrons book for all three subjects and no other resource material. The only thing I did was studied and then did the practice exercises at the end of each unit. The practice exercises give you an idea of what sort of questions you'll encounter on the SAT. The practice papers at the end of the book are a good help if you have the time to go through them. 
I, personally found the Physics section to be a bit hard compared to the rest in practice and in the actual exam which is why I would recommend putting a bit more effort into the physics section. Chemistry is all O-level/Matric stuff, nothing too difficult and not too easy either. Biology is the easiest of them all as its all very general.
Plus, some books have concepts which arent even questioned on in the test and they just mind-boggle you when you study them which is why I used Barrons, simplest of them all.

I wouldn't recommend taking any academy for SAT 2 because the books, whichever you may use are sufficient to get you a good score if you study well. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

you have to take both SAT 2 and SAT 1 to apply as a foreigner?


----------



## mona 2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Is official sat 2 book available in Pakistan? If yes then which edition we should buy ?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

mona 2 said:


> Is official sat 2 book available in Pakistan? If yes then which edition we should buy ?


Yes they are available throughout Pakistan , in all famous book stores . They'll give you the latest edition and that is 9th edition of Barron's (Physics,Chemistry,E/m Biology ,MCAT ) !


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Hera Rashid said:


> you have to take both SAT 2 and SAT 1 to apply as a foreigner?


You only have to take 3 SAT2 exams: Bio, chem and Physics/Maths. SAT1 is not required for any Medical college, only exception is Aga Khan that requires both SAT1 and SAT2's.


----------



## mona 2 (Dec 20, 2015)

It is written on college board website that Sat is going to change in January 2016, is it sat 1 or sat 2 ?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

mona 2 said:


> It is written on college board website that Sat is going to change in January 2016, is it sat 1 or sat 2 ?


Only SAT1 is changing and it is not changing in Jan, it is changing after Jan. Meaning if you take the Jan exam you will get the current/old version. The next international SAT1 after that will be May and that will be the new SAT1 version. In March SAT1 is only offered in USA.

No changes in SAT2.


----------



## mona 2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok Thank You !


----------



## noor9999 (Dec 8, 2014)

9th edition is only available in phys and chem right? or bio also?


----------



## mona 2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Kips academy has preparation courses only for sat 1. They don't offer any session for sat 2 preparation.


----------



## noor9999 (Dec 8, 2014)

Is one month preperation enough to get a good score in SAT?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

noor9999 said:


> Is one month preperation enough to get a good score in SAT?


That entirely depends upon how much you already know. Take a Practice test in exact testing conditions. One hour on the clock with no disturbance and break and check your score. Don't forget to deduct 1/4 for each wrong answer.
Generally speaking, students who score A's in A level do fairly well in SAT2, in fact students from any system where getting concepts down and applying those concepts is vital to get good grades do well.


----------



## mona 2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Is barron's 6th edition for chemistry good ?


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

First of all in my opinion you do need ample amount of time to study for SAT II. If you have done your A levels you should be good to go in a month. If not, then you atleast require 2-3 months of preparation.

What you should try to do is make small notes. I used to read the chapter thoroughly and then skim it again then used to take a sticky note, write the points i thought were important and then stick it on the page of the respective chapter. This way i knew what was the important stuff i had to go through in this chapter or it can be used to just jog your memory.

I gave my SAT II after doing my As level and started my preparation for SAT II three months prior to the exam.Personally I used the combination of Barron and Kaplan SAT II.Apart from SAT II books, I used my A level books which did help in certain topics.

Don't forget to practice the mock tests at the end of the books. Make sure you do them as if you were doing a real exam with proper preparation and timing.
Find more tests on the internet and keep practicing. If you are done with those and have ample amount of time, you can move on to doing A level MCQ's if you like.The end goal is to have strong concepts.


----------



## mona 2 (Dec 20, 2015)

How to submit fee for sat? Can we submit through bank if we don't have credit card?


----------



## Lincoln (Apr 21, 2016)

Ask your parents for a credit card, otherwise use paypal, it's really easy to make. If not then your bound to have a buddy who you can give cash to.


----------

